# HeLp...PlEaSe...



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

i need help with a new split ....i have been doing push/pull/legs for about 8months and i'm getting bored.  can you please help me come up with ideas?


----------



## mike456 (Jul 6, 2006)

total body 2-3 times a week or upper/lower twice a week. Read the stickies.


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> total body 2-3 times a week or upper/lower twice a week. Read the stickies.


i have read the stickies....over and over. i just wanted some ideas.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 6, 2006)

if you read the stickies you would not be asking this question.


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> if you read the stickies you would not be asking this question.


yes i would ..i'm trying to come up w/a new split moron and i wanted ideas. heres a few i've got

mon.-chest and back
tues-off
wed.-legs
thurs.-off
fri.-delts,tri's, and bi's

mon.-upper
tues.-lower
wed.-off
thurs-off
fri-fullbody

mon.-upper
tues.-lower
wed.-off
thurs.-upper
fri.-lower


----------



## mike456 (Jul 6, 2006)

the second or third one is good, or you can try total body 3 times a week.


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

or this

Monday-upper(strength)
tuesday-Lower(reps)
wed-off
thursday-upper(reps)
friday-lower(strength)


----------



## mike456 (Jul 6, 2006)

what are your goals?


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

strength and mass(obviously since i'm bulking) 

i think i will do this 

Monday-upper(strength)
tuesday-Lower(reps)
wed-off
thursday-upper(reps)
friday-lower(strength)


----------



## mike456 (Jul 6, 2006)

what the hell do you mean by reps? anything over 1 rep is reps.


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

i mean for "strength" day 3-5 reps. and for "reps" day 10-15


----------



## mike456 (Jul 6, 2006)

stay in the 10-12 rep range on "reps" days and on strength days in the 1-5 rep range. Also since you will be training in such low reps, what do you plan on doing for deloading?


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> stay in the 10-12 rep range on "reps" days and on strength days in the 1-5 rep range. Also since you will be training in such low reps, what do you plan on doing for deloading?


why limit myself to 10-12? what wrong with 10-15? but anyway i will prolly ot do over 12 anyway. and for strength i will prolly go no lower than 3reps(unless i'm max out)


----------



## mike456 (Jul 6, 2006)

it is said that 6-12 is best for size not 6-15.


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

train for strength and eat for size


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

who said 6-12 is best for size?


----------



## mike456 (Jul 6, 2006)

read the stickies.


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> read the stickies.


why?


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 6, 2006)

8 months is long. Ure body's probably adapted.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

BiggNStronger said:
			
		

> why?


Kenwood, is that you???


----------



## mike456 (Jul 6, 2006)

biggerstronger- it says that 6-12 is best for size


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

viet_jon, i know

lexus, who the f**k is kenwood?


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> *kenwood*- it says that 6-12 is best for size


That's right I checked his IP adress!


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> biggerstronger- it says that 6-12 is best for size


ok i guess "IT" is right


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> That's right I checked his IP adress!


who's kenwood and whats an IP address?


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

Kenwood you dont need to hide any more... I know it's you...


----------



## mike456 (Jul 6, 2006)

the stickies you dumbass


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

dude if your gonna be gay get outta my thread lexus.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> the stickies kenwood


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

BiggNStronger said:
			
		

> dude if your gonna be gay get outta my thread lexus.


wow, now I really know it's you.... now I am 105% sure!


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> the stickies you dumbass


ok.


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> wow, now I really know it's you.... now I am 105% sure!


know its who?


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

BiggNStronger said:
			
		

> ok.


u take sht from everybody just like Kenwood did! nice!


----------



## mike456 (Jul 6, 2006)

no wonder kenwood has not been here lately.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

BiggNStronger said:
			
		

> know its who?


u know damn right!


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 6, 2006)

da fuc u guys talking about


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> no wonder kenwood has not been here lately.


dude, their IP adresses are identical!  trust me it's him! this is like his 4th or 5th username!


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> da fuc u guys talking about


agreed.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> da fuc u guys talking about


KEFE is that you???


----------



## mike456 (Jul 6, 2006)

lexus- how do you check his IP?
Can one of the mods double check?


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> KEFE is that you???


lol kefe?


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 6, 2006)

loser


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> loser


huh


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> *lexus- how do you check his IP?*Can one of the mods double check?


I would tell you, but then I'd have to kill you!
Please do, because I am positive it's him!


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

if you guys will stop being morons.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> loser


cmon now, after all the help I gave u on msn messanger..... you're better then that Kevin!


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

BiggNStronger said:
			
		

> if you guys will stop being morons.


To answer your question Kenwood... I would try something like westside or gopros routine.... depends on what your goals are?


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

stop with the kenwood stuff. and ok i'll check it out


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

BiggNStronger said:
			
		

> stop with the truth. and ok i'll check it out


What are your goals Kenwood?


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 6, 2006)

right now my goal is finishing looking at porn and my other goal is, is for you to stop with the kenwood shit


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 6, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> cmon now, after all the help I gave u on msn messanger..... you're better then that Kevin!




what?

who da fuc are u?


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

BiggNStronger said:
			
		

> right now my goal is finishing looking at porn and* my other goal is, is for you to stop with the kenwood shit*


How will you achive this goal Kenwood?


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> what?
> 
> who da fuc are u?


Please don't cuss Son!


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 6, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Please don't cuss Son!




what are u talking about msn? and helping me?


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> what are u talking about msn? and helping me?


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 6, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

>



u should consider  or


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> u should consider  or


homosaywhat?


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

Moderaters, Please do not ban me because of this thread! Thank in advance!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Kenwood.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey Kenwood.


PiMpOwned!!!XXX1000


----------



## kenwood (Jul 6, 2006)

hey cowpimp....please dont bann me for the 100th time


----------



## kenwood (Jul 6, 2006)

Kenwood IS BACK !


----------



## kenwood (Jul 6, 2006)

lol


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

Omfg, I Got You Bad This Time Motherfucker Holy Shit I'm Good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Today I Feel Like I Accomplished Something Great!!!!!


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

cOWPIMP DO i DESERVE A MEDAL FOR THIS FRAWD FINDING??? PLEASE....???


----------



## mike456 (Jul 6, 2006)

Kenwood please stop making new usernames!


----------



## kenwood (Jul 6, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> Kenwood please stop making new usernames!


hey you dont like it...get outta my thread bitch


----------



## mike456 (Jul 6, 2006)

Bitchwood- Everytime you make a new username even if I do not no it is you, after I read some of your posts I hate you. Just something to think about.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 7, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> Bitchwood- Everytime you make a new username even if I do not no it is you, after I read some of your posts I hate you. Just something to think about.


puss456-stay outta my threads if you hate me.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 7, 2006)

how am I suppose to stay out of your threads if you make a new name everyday?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, no point in this thread being open still.  You can try again in another one if you want Kenwood.


----------

